# ODP Regional Camps



## s0ccerM0m (Apr 3, 2017)

Does anyone have any insights about the ODP Region IV camps for boys? The cost is $625, plus airfare to Idaho. I'd love to hear pros and cons from anyone with prior experience.


----------



## Dargle (Feb 21, 2018)

s0ccerM0m said:


> Does anyone have any insights about the ODP Region IV camps for boys? The cost is $625, plus airfare to Idaho. I'd love to hear pros and cons from anyone with prior experience.


Bumping this from last year, since invites have gone out for this coming summer.  Anyone with prior experience care to share?


----------



## s0ccerM0m (Feb 21, 2018)

My son went and had a great time. He met kids from all across the Western states and enjoyed the coaching and camaraderie. Some kids are invited to be part of the OPD regional team that competes against the other regions over Thanksgiving. It can also lead to opportunities to play in Costa Rica or other countries. A few of the kids my son met have since been invited to U.S. National team camps and/or joined DA teams and he felt the level of play was very competitive. The downside is that not everyone can afford it and so not everyone invited can attend. If you are going to pay for a soccer camp, this is worth considering.


----------



## Dargle (Feb 21, 2018)

s0ccerM0m said:


> My son went and had a great time. He met kids from all across the Western states and enjoyed the coaching and camaraderie. Some kids are invited to be part of the OPD regional team that competes against the other regions over Thanksgiving. It can also lead to opportunities to play in Costa Rica or other countries. A few of the kids my son met have since been invited to U.S. National team camps and/or joined DA teams and he felt the level of play was very competitive. The downside is that not everyone can afford it and so not everyone invited can attend. If you are going to pay for a soccer camp, this is worth considering.


Thanks!  Did your son also attend the Cal South training camp for the ODP team over the summer, assuming he was selected (or did they conflict)?


----------



## s0ccerM0m (Feb 22, 2018)

He went to, and enjoyed, both camps. They did not conflict.


----------

